

Why you can't watch CNN live on your iPhone - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-cant-you-watch-cnn-tv-live-on-your-iphone-blame-your-cable-company-2009-9

======
AndrewJ
I'm glad I read this article before I got the app for my iPhone, I was
actually excited...imagine being away from the laptop and TV and being able to
catch a presidential speech.

Too bad. I still might get it though, it looks sharper then the other news
apps out there.

